# Saturday at Memory Lane



## New Mexico Brant (May 8, 2021)

This is Ford Mike’s story:


----------



## OldBikeGuy77 (May 8, 2021)

Anybody still selling bikes at Memory Lane on Saturday? Wondering if I should head over there or if everything is gone? Looks like we have a couple of bike hoarders buying everything.....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 8, 2021)

People are still there selling.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 8, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> People are still there selling.
> 
> View attachment 1406658
> 
> ...



...and Mark G. is still buying and I see you still have room for more stuff in your van! You'll have to show us all the goodies once you get back to NM. V/r Shawn


----------



## Neanderthal77 (May 8, 2021)

If someone can put me in touch with the owner of this Shelby it would be greatly appreciated.   Thank you


----------



## stezell (May 11, 2021)

Neanderthal77 said:


> If someone can put me in touch with the owner of this Shelby it would be greatly appreciated.   Thank you
> 
> View attachment 1406897



I can definitely tell you it's not for sale he brought it to get parts.

Sean


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 11, 2021)

That is a freaky cool machine!


----------

